# COD5 - £27 in store @ Asda from midnight tonight



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Has to be bargain of the week?










Edit: Page 43 in today's Sun if you want to take it somewhere else for a pricematch.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh Sweet


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a bargain!

Damnit, why isn't there an Asda near me!


----------



## chris.g_clio (Oct 22, 2006)

woohoo! im on afternoons too so it looks like im straight there from work! good post mate


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone going to Asda at midnight that can get a few copies? :lol:


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Lol, I knew these was a reason I moved in opposite one!


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

£27 for the PS2 version only


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

in that case isn't the ad a little misleading, as it shows £27 & both the 360 & PS3 versions ?

i think your PS2 theory is mistaken btw


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Slim V5 said:


> £27 for the PS2 version only


Where does it state that?


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

might be wrong and its a special offer for midnight customers, but asdas website prices say £27 for PS2 and 30 something for PS3 and XBOX.

Sorry for misleading anyone.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Im pretty sure they wouldnt be able to use the PS3 and 360 games in the advert if it didnt apply to them, or at least have something in the small print below.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

The smallprint on the ad says offer ends 16th Nov. Might be in store only


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> The smallprint on the ad says offer ends 16th Nov. Might be in store only


Only available in selected stores, online prices may vary. :thumb:


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

the small print does state & i quote

"Online price may vary from that in-store"

looking at the recent price trends in supermarkets (GoW2 @ Sainsburys for £29) i'm pretty confident this price is correct
i read on AVF that Sainsburys policy is to sell new 360 releases at this price point for 2 weeks
we shall see


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Its just a deal to reward the people who can be bothered to queue up at 00:00:00. Fair play I say. If you dont go, you cant moan!


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great - Asda near me closes at 10pm!


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

So Sainsburys will be doing the same deal? Hmm, coupled with staff discount thats a fair saving! Im there!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning, gonna give it a blast in a minute once my pizza arrives


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Slim V5 said:


> Great - Asda near me closes at 10pm!


it'll still be £27 until the 16th


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

well i am going with 5 others lads all from the clan tag, let u know how we get on :thumb:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

wonder if i can get my blockbuster to price match., . . then use my 5 quid off voucher lol


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Bit mad at the two Asda's I went to, popped in one the way home from work. Thought it'd be a 2min effort. Linwood Asda must've had 50+ folk waiting with tickets in hand at 12.30am. Got impatient and travelled up the M8 to Govan waited 10-15mins and got a copy in a crowd of maybe 15 persons.

Day off tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

got my copy at 12am at blackwood asda,lol massive queues, but they had sh1t loads, came home been on it ever since, and now gora drive to swindon to do me n bens car:lol::lol:

but what a game, dun think is gd as COD4, but only so far and aint tried online yet, need practice 1st,lol


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> and now gora drive to *swindon *to do me n bens car:lol::lol:


:wave: It ain't that bad


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Picked one of these up today in store. Asda Wigan had loads of them at 27 quid...


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

My lad queu'd up at midnight last night and got one. Thanks for the tip off.

Personally I think the world's gone mad when people will queue at stupid o'clock for stuff.

No I am not a grump lol.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

had the day off today & drove to Asda, Leyton after i'd dropped the kids off
bagged 2 copies (one for a mate) no problem. only 4 people in the q.
sold out of ps3 version but still had plenty left for 360


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

missus picked my copy up today. As Si has already mentioned, asda in wigan have loads if anyones round there. bolton asda has sold out.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

cheers for the heads up, managed to grab 2 for the PS3


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Completed it in 4hrs!!!!!!! Its good though, especially the flame-thrower and sniper missions


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

xyber said:


> Completed it in 4hrs!!!!!!! Its good though, especially the flame-thrower and sniper missions


wat difficulty setting?? easy?? or normal perhaps :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Dunno, default, so normal I think, im gonna start again on hard

When you complete it, it unlocks a special level where all the enemies are nazi zombies with glowing eyes that can you can eith empty you gun on or best is a head shot, which gains you points to unlock more of the level and buy guns


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sniper mission was awesome, I won't spoil it for others but up there with COD4's sniper mission!


----------

